# Hedgie is scared of his wheel?!



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

My hedgehog is just over 2 months old and he is terrified of his wheel. He has a bucket wheel attached to the side of his c&c cage and a 12 inch comfort wheel for floor and playpen time, and he hates both. I've tried putting him on the wheel and gently rocking it back and forth, but he just sits on it looking sad. I've also tried bribing him with treats, but he's uninterested. I've gotten him to run for a minute or less by holding my hand in front of the wheel to prevent him from scurrying off, but he moves slowly and by the end of it he's shaking like a leaf. I've also noticed that when I place him on the wheel, he terrified of getting off both the comfort and bucket wheel, and they are barely off the ground. Anyone have any ideas or had similar problems? I feel absolutely terrible forcing him to run on his wheel when he gets so scared and stressed. :???:


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Check the tilt of the wheel. He may just be afraid of slipping off. But also, many hedgies will not run on their wheel if there is anyone in the room or if there is any light on in the room. I guess they're shy. 

Still he's a youngin. Just give him time, likely he will start using it on his own. There aren't very many hedgehogs that won't run on a wheel at all. 

But just to be safe, check his nails and make sure they're not so long running would be difficult and get a good look at his feet too. Keep an eye out for anything that might discourage him from running.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for your Imput. He's started running on both wheels now. I think it was him just being shy. I turned off the lights and left him in his playpen alone in a quiet room and when I cam back a few hours later, he had dirtied it all up! Lol.


----------

